# Emeryville bus service profiled



## CHamilton (Nov 13, 2013)

This service has been mentioned several times. The next time you're at the Emeryville Amtrak station, check it out.

How A Free Bus Shuttle Helped Make A Small Town Take Off


> Emery Go Round is a free shuttle, provided by businesses in Emeryville, Calif. Not only did the popular shuttle help solve one of the most annoying problems for transportation planners known as the last mile, it helped the city reinvent itself as a home to headquarters for Pixar, Jamba Juice and Peet's Coffee.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 13, 2013)

CHamilton said:


> This service has been mentioned several times. The next time you're at the Emeryville Amtrak station, check it out.
> 
> How A Free Bus Shuttle Helped Make A Small Town Take Off
> 
> ...


Some Good Lessons for the Anti-Rail/ Anti- Mass Transportation Politicos and NIMBYs !


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 13, 2013)

Emeryville still had too much crime. Last time I visited in October, there were suspicious people and slums everywhere. Berkeley sucked too, even Downtown Oakland was dirty, dangerous, and poorly managed. East Bay didn't start getting good until you get south to Bay Fair Mall.


----------



## Blackwolf (Nov 13, 2013)

Swadian, you use Bayfair Mall as your example of "safe" in the East Bay? Oh boy... Yeah, not so much. I'd take Emeryville any day of the week over Eden Township (where Bayfair is) or Cherryland!!

Really, you likely don't know the Emeryville of 20 years ago at all. That place is a true Phoenix which has risen from the burnt, scarred ashes of a toxic waste dump. It was a city of industry, filled with smoke-belching factories, steel mills and hostile working streets that you simply did not go to either day or night unless there was business in doing so. The transformation to today would have been described as "impossible" in 1985. No, Emeryville is not a crime-ridden place. There is crime, sure. Beverly Hills has crime too. But I don't look over my back in Emeryville with early as much caution as I do in Eureka, California (which is where I happen to be right now, as I type this!)


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 13, 2013)

West Oakland and Emeryville seem really dangerous to me. I grew up in West Philadelphia, which dosen't seem so bad compared to East Bay. From crime records, it does seem Emeryville is a lot better than West Oakland.

I don't know, I'm just nervous around the East Bay.

If Sarah Wildfang really wants to get to Emeryville, wouldn't it be easier on AC Transit Transbay?


----------



## tp49 (Nov 14, 2013)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> West Oakland and Emeryville seem really dangerous to me. I grew up in West Philadelphia, which dosen't seem so bad compared to East Bay. From crime records, it does seem Emeryville is a lot better than West Oakland.
> 
> I don't know, I'm just nervous around the East Bay.
> 
> If Sarah Wildfang really wants to get to Emeryville, wouldn't it be easier on AC Transit Transbay?


Not if she doesn't live near the Transbay Terminal. Also, the Emery Go Round goes right to her office door and the Emery Go Round stops at the MacArthur BART station. Why should she take an AC Transbay when that is the case?

Additionally, you're off base about Emeryville. West Oakland is bad, East Oakland is bad and if you think Emeryville is bad then never go to Richmond. I'd also take Emeryville over the area around Bayfair Mall and Hayward.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 14, 2013)

tp49 said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > West Oakland and Emeryville seem really dangerous to me. I grew up in West Philadelphia, which dosen't seem so bad compared to East Bay. From crime records, it does seem Emeryville is a lot better than West Oakland.
> ...


Hmm, I don't know. If you think it's safe then you can go yourself, I'm going to be avoiding it whenever possible. It's my own safety, not yours.


----------



## GG-1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Aloha

For an OTOL Fest some years ago I stayed at the Jack London Inn, and felt extremely comfortable. I think Jack London Square is considered in Emeryville.. Now about 4 block away was a different story.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 14, 2013)

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> 
> For an OTOL Fest some years ago I stayed at the Jack London Inn, and felt extremely comfortable. I think Jack London Square is considered in Emeryville.. Now about 4 block away was a different story.


Yes, Jack London Square is nice, I visited a few weeks ago in October. It's considered in Oakland. How much does a night in the Jack London Inn cost?


----------



## GG-1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > Aloha
> ...


Aloha

Was to long ago to be sure, but I seem to remember that it was around 50 a night. plus some taxes and ?.

Here is a link http://www.jacklondoninn.com/


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 15, 2013)

GG-1 said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > GG-1 said:
> ...


Wow, remarkably cheap! Major problem is the large number of poor reviews on TripAdvisor. How was it?


----------



## GG-1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > Swadian Hardcore said:
> ...


Aloha

Well it wasn't fancy but it had what I needed. Bed was comfortable, room was clean, Received good service from staff. I had a room on the street side so had the train "Music" to help me enjoy the time I spent in the room. If I return to the area I would stay there again. Also it was convenient to take the ferry to join the others that stayed in more expensive hotels in SF.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 16, 2013)

GG1, I don't want a huge quote, so who were the "others"?


----------



## GG-1 (Nov 17, 2013)

Aloha

The "Others" were members were members of OTOL Fest. The Emeveryville portion of the Fest begins here. http://www.on-track-on-line.com/trips/trip-2007-07-13-korell-p2.shtml FEST's are a similar event like our AU Gatherings. They also ride trains and socialize so that we connect faces with screen names.


----------



## caravanman (Nov 20, 2013)

I used the Emery-go-round service a few years back to get to the Amtrak station. I like to use local transport where I can. (esp. free!)

I had my young son and my stepdaughter with me, and we were a bit of an imposition on the crowded morning commuters, as all 3 of us had luggage cases.

I had found the service via the internet, and was not aware that there were any negative vibes around.

Ed


----------

